# Probiotics Help Needed :)



## melly (Dec 28, 2010)

I placed an order online for Avitech AviBios Probiotic (Lactobacillus) Supplement. I'm wondering if any of you here use this for your birds?

As I only have 3 birds, I would like to know the proper dosage for them. I saw the dosage instructions for the supplement and it says 1/8 tsp to 16oz of water each time. My birds drink from a water bottle and it holds only 2.5oz of water...which makes 7.5oz in total each day...any idea how much probiotic supplement I should put in their water?


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i just use apple cider vinegar, which is what the vet said to use back when mister was really sick. i was told 1mL in 250mL of water. 
cheap and easy


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you put 1/16 tsp of powder in 8 oz water that would give you the same proportion. Or use 7.5 oz water - it isn't critical to be exactly precise.


----------



## melly (Dec 28, 2010)

tielfan said:


> If you put 1/16 tsp of powder in 8 oz water that would give you the same proportion. Or use 7.5 oz water - it isn't critical to be exactly precise.


So it would not affect their health if they were slightly overdosed with probiotics then? Is there such a measuring spoon for 1/16tsp? I'm sorry for the silly questions...probiotics for me is not as straight forward as giving Nekton supplements (which require only a sprinkle in their water).

Thanks so much for your help...


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've never seen a measuring spoon that small, and even the 1/8 size is pretty rare. But it would work if you have one that's 1/8 and fill it only half full.


----------



## melly (Dec 28, 2010)

tielfan said:


> I've never seen a measuring spoon that small, and even the 1/8 size is pretty rare. But it would work if you have one that's 1/8 and fill it only half full.


Super! Thanks!


----------



## QTiels (Jan 24, 2011)

You can also sprinkle it on food. It says on the bottle to lightly sprinkle on food so I don't use as much as 1/16th tsp. for food. It smells like it would be fruity so I think birds like it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Why are you using it? Is the bird sick or have been on medications or as a supplement? I little more info please...


----------

